# Planet Hollywood Westgate in Vegas



## jdunn1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone stayed there recently?  I have a 2 bedroom booked for this May and had a few questions.

Do they provide housekeeping?  We need to have the sheets changed mid stay becuse we are having different guests.  We could pop the sheets in the washing machine but from what I hear, the washer dryer combo is small? 

Also, is there free parking at the resort?

Does the resort offer any kind of babysitting for a five year old.  I'll be joing my parents mid stay with my 5 year old and would like to put him in a day care for a few hours one night or have in room babysitting, if that is even offered.

Any advise on this property would be appreciated.  Do they reall have an 8 foot wide projection t.v.?  Is it also true you can't hook-up a dvd player to it?  Thanks everyone.

-Jim


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 13, 2011)

bumping this up.  no replies, yet.


----------



## am1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I know the casino has free parking.  Most if not all casinos in Las Vegas have free parking.

I cannot help you on the others.

Probably best to call the resort.  They are usually able to answer these questions.


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 13, 2011)

They do provide housekeeping, but I am not sure if they did a sheet change.  I am sure it can be arranged but there may be a fee.

Parking is free, expect to tip if you use the (often full) valet.

No babysitting but I believe they had a referral service...someone in our party looked into it and I can't remember how it panned out.  We eventually got babysitting, but not sure if she found something on her own or used a referral from the front desk.

Yes, there is a projector, you can hook stuff up to it, but be prepared with all the cords.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Perfect information for me.  Exactly what I wanted to know.  Many thanks.

-Jim



ocdb8r said:


> They do provide housekeeping, but I am not sure if they did a sheet change.  I am sure it can be arranged but there may be a fee.
> 
> Parking is free, expect to tip if you use the (often full) valet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MalibuMike (Apr 20, 2011)

*Nice Place*

Hi Joe, I am an owner there and stayed in 2010. The housekeeping service is once a week. Hard to find maintenance or housekeeping supplies or assistance. Be prepared to wait days if you can find anyone. The site itself is awesome and the views superlative. The rooms are 7 star all the way for 2 and 4 bedroom. Be sure to request a view room of the strip. They come with a large refrigerator, washer/dryer, huge projection tv, and tv's in both rooms and even the bathroom. Call ahead about the housekeeping and frequently once you get there. You'd be better off to go get them yourself. The combo washer dryer takes forever to finish drying, but the living accommodations are superlative. It is not well managed, nor well run, but the location, size of room, and materials----appliances are top notch. Be sure to buy your food, the stove, microwave etc are awesome. 



jdunn1 said:


> Has anyone stayed there recently?  I have a 2 bedroom booked for this May and had a few questions.
> 
> Do they provide housekeeping?  We need to have the sheets changed mid stay becuse we are having different guests.  We could pop the sheets in the washing machine but from what I hear, the washer dryer combo is small?
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 21, 2011)

This resort is right across from the Marriott timeshare resort and about two blocks from the Vegas trip.

You can walk to about 5 casinos in less than ten minutes.  Great location.


----------



## WhereShouldIGoNow (Jun 15, 2011)

We stayed at the Planet Hollywood last month.  My wife & I loved the location on the strip -- directly across the street from CityCenter.
My only problem with taking my kids there is that when you immediately go out the front of the casino to the strip, all the street vendors are "flicking" the cards to hand out to you, and are handing out "cards for sex" or "escort services" cards...
I had to say NO hundreds of times (just for a walk across the street)... and the cards are all over the ground -- showing topless women everywhere.  
It just isn't something I could let my kids see.
I would recommend driving "everywhere" -- instead of walking up and down the strip -- to keep your kids away from that scene.


----------

